# I REALLY need some help- Video Added!



## jerry russell (Oct 21, 2011)

Can't think of a better group of folks to ask this question in that you folks are about the most giving people I have ever known. 
Has anyone had experience sponsoring or being a major player in an official Wounded Warrior hunt? I have this idea that is burning a hole in my brain but I need some guidance from someone that has been down this road. 

Thank you for any help that you can give.


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 21, 2011)

I am working with them right now. If you want to ask anything I'd be happy to either talk to you or get you with the proper people. Can't think of a better group.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 21, 2011)

gtfisherman said:


> I am working with them right now. If you want to ask anything I'd be happy to either talk to you or get you with the proper people. Can't think of a better group.



Are you planning a hunt with them?  I will PM you with my number. 

Jerry


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes. I am doing several in fact.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 21, 2011)

I work Sat-Mon but if either of you fellas need a hand let me know and I will be glad to help out. I don`t know anything about this but I will be happy to help. let me know.RC


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 21, 2011)

robert carter said:


> I work Sat-Mon but if either of you fellas need a hand let me know and I will be glad to help out. I don`t know anything about this but I will be happy to help. let me know.RC



Thanks Robert. It is pretty easy to see where this is about to go but I am still getting the ducks in a row. GTFisherman has got me headed in the right direction and I will post up the plan very soon. 

I have actually be given the awesome honor of assisting with another wounded warrior hunt in a couple of weeks where I will be the retriever coordinator for a 300 bird pheasant shoot for these heroes. We will run 10 Labradors at the event (another passion of mine).This will give me a wonderful chance to fully understand what it will take to host a very special event that will be worthy of these brave men and women. I have no doubt that the folks on this forum will be there when I need you. I _know_ I can count on you guys. I cannot begin to tell you how much this means to me to pull this off.
More info to follow...stand by


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 21, 2011)

Jerry, that is an awesome thing you are doing! Those troups deserve it for sure!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 21, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Jerry, that is an awesome thing you are doing! Those troups deserve it for sure!



This is not a "me" doing it thing. It is going to be an "us" thing- lol.   Really, I am going to need you guys on this project.

You are so right about deserving it. I read a stat last night that just one of the many wounded warrior groups has nearly 44,000 members. Now, when you consider that they all have families it sure helps to put the size of this need into perspective.  

Get ready Red Hat Hunters. I will be calling on you soon.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Jerry,

 Will you be awarding prizes/gifts to the Wounded Warriors at the bird shoot???? I saw an episode on a hunting show where they not only sent the young man on a awsome deer hunt, but also had gifts for him through generous donors and makers of outdoor stuff. I know we have a bunch of good hearted folks that make some awsome stuff on this forum! I may even have a thing or two to offer.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 21, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> Hey Jerry,
> 
> Will you be awarding prizes/gifts to the Wounded Warriors at the bird shoot???? I saw an episode on a hunting show where they not only sent the young man on a awsome deer hunt, but also had gifts for him through generous donors and makers of outdoor stuff. I know we have a bunch of good hearted folks that make some awsome stuff on this forum! I may even have a thing or two to offer.



I am not the organizer of the event in two weeks just an assistant. I can say that they are doing some awesome things for the soldiers though including steak dinners the night before and lodging for the event. The event is being run by a friend of mine and he is doing it right. 

Now back to your idea for "our" event .... I love the idea of cool gifts for these soldiers.

OK, dang it. I can't hold it inside anymore!  Here is what I would like to do but keep in mind that it is just ideas right now. I am open to changes but here is the base idea...

I have access to  2,200 acres that I would like to host a wounded Warriors weekend hunt or two?. I am leaning towards January through March and it will be  hog/predator and or hog and turkey combo events. 
I will get some sponsors for the weekend and make it one heck of a hunt. Obviously, I could never pull this off alone and this is where you guys would come in. I am thinking this could be a trad shoot/throw down cookout maybe for us along with events for our guest?

If you guys have ideas lets have them. 
If anyone is willing to offer sponsorship or actual backbone  for the events, please let me know. 

The farms that I have are perfect for this.

As I get the logistics pinned down a bit more I will forward more information.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 21, 2011)

God bless you Jerry and who every else is involved. I have 4 Nephews in the service right now and 2 of them are in Afghanistan now. It's real hard for these wounded guys to get their lives back together. Mike


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jerry if you can pull this event off for next spring, put me down for making a longbow! I would be glad to do it for these Wounded Warriors!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 21, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> Jerry if you can pull this event off for next spring, put me down for making a longbow! I would be glad to do it for these Wounded Warriors!



Dang Dave....Now that's what I am talking about right there! That is why I want my son around you people. All of you are role models that I want him exposed to. Thank you for gift #1 for this awesome project. The Red Hat Warrior Project. 

Now, don't you worry about the if part of us making this happen. The only "if" in this project is if it will happen once or twice this year.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Consider it done then! I will do my best to make an awsome bow for the event!


----------



## gurn (Oct 21, 2011)

You folks are the best!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 21, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> Jerry if you can pull this event off for next spring, put me down for making a longbow! I would be glad to do it for these Wounded Warriors!



I will donate a dozen arrows to go with the bow!


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 21, 2011)

Jerry, You're awesome man. I can't tell you how excited those guys will be. This is a group near and dear to my heart because I have several wounded Warriors as dear friends and several others who have served several tours in the stan or the sand box lately. 

As I said on the phone I'll do anything I can to help and in fact sent you an email a minute ago!!! 

Can't wait bro!


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 21, 2011)

BTW------- We need to have these guys some Red Hat Hunt Club hats made up!!!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 21, 2011)

gtfisherman said:


> Jerry, You're awesome man. I can't tell you how excited those guys will be. This is a group near and dear to my heart because I have several wounded Warriors as dear friends and several others who have served several tours in the stan or the sand box lately.
> 
> As I said on the phone I'll do anything I can to help and in fact sent you an email a minute ago!!!
> 
> Can't wait bro!





I am jacked up too! I have made the contact that you gave me and the ball is rolling!  
I have some other exciting options in the works and people are jumping on board to help. I knew you fellows would stand tall on this one. I will begin to work on corporate sponsorships next week and I will be looking for some help with organizing soon.

Thanks guys


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 21, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> I will donate a dozen arrows to go with the bow!



That is a mighty fine gesture right there. Thank you!


----------



## doofus (Oct 21, 2011)

i have access to another 2800 acres with nearly 30 bedrooms in four houses on it. wws already use it sometimes. just something i do fer our folks. it aint my property but we already do several events each year, one or two more wont hurt.


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (Oct 21, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> Can't think of a better group of folks to ask this question in that you folks are about the most giving people I have ever known.
> Has anyone had experience sponsoring or being a major player in an official Wounded Warrior hunt? I have this idea that is burning a hole in my brain but I need some guidance from someone that has been down this road.
> 
> Thank you for any help that you can give.



I will help any way I can.  I am a combat vet that knows what its like to be left behind.  I don't have much to offer but i will help when and where I can.


----------



## doofus (Oct 21, 2011)

hey jerry. i dont know how to use this pm junk n all the technology associated with this thing but call me at 678-873-4812.


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 21, 2011)

Put me down for the purchase of 10 RHHC hats.


----------



## BLACKWIDOW (Oct 22, 2011)

I would love to help.
Russell


----------



## gurn (Oct 23, 2011)

Jerry I dont know if Bobby and me can make the shoot in Jan but I'm lookin around for somethin ta donate.
This is great. You sure are ah good hearted feller. Dave thats great you would build ah bow. All you folks are buildin up your treasures in heaven.


----------



## Jeff Roark (Oct 23, 2011)

Being a Marine vet my heart aches for all my Marine brothers and all the other branches. My unit has been deployed several time to Iraq and the Stan. being out for 13 years now I still feel like I should have been and be there with them in the rough. 

Thanks to all that gives back to our vets. If not for those like this, they would be forgotten completely.


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 23, 2011)

Salt H2O Scout said:


> I will help any way I can.  I am a combat vet that knows what its like to be left behind.  I don't have much to offer but i will help when and where I can.



You weren't left behind by us. I'm here for you. 

Thank you for your service!


----------



## gurn (Oct 23, 2011)

X2 !!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok, sorry for a lack of response over the last couple of days. I have been up in a tree..

Got the confirmation back from the Wounded Warriors folks and this is a for sure go. I am looking at two hunts most likely. One in Late Jan. or Feb and the next in March. I would like to host 5 soldiers on each hunt.

One will be hogs and maybe a field goose hunt and one will be a combo hog/turkey hunt. I am thankful for all of the emails and PM's offering to help and all the cool gifts that are being donated.  I will list them soon.

While it is all still in the works, this is what I would like to do. I would like to offer these hunts as part of a package where the warriors would come to hunt camp and stay or get them a hotel if they need it.  As needed, we will supply assistants/guides and just have a great time with food and fun. 
I think each soldier would get a sponser and that would cover any cost associated with the stay such as the food and hotel if needed. I am sure that $125.00 per sponser(s) would take care of it per warrior. Some will want to stay in hunt camp and food, I am sure, will be donated (some already has been) so the cost may be next to nothing.
I have all the stands for those that can use them but turkey blinds will be needed. If goose hunts are desired and chosen I have everything needed for that. I think hunting transportation is sometimes an issue so I may be calling on some of you with BB buggys and small trailers etc.

Stand by for more...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds like it's coming together nicely Jerry! I hear Ed has donated some turkey calls, he's a great guy and i know the soldiers will love the calls!


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 23, 2011)

Jerry- Per my email you know me and my guys are in for the sponsorships.


----------



## Troy Butler (Oct 24, 2011)

Jerry,  I can get a custum knife ( neck or drop point) made to donate and can help around camp. Just let me know when you need the knife. 706-424-0499 Troy


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 25, 2011)

*It is on now!*

OK guys,

I just got off the phone with the Wounded Warrior Project coordinator for Georgia and guess what? He shoots a trad bow! 
Well, that conversation sure went well, lol.

The hunts are ON! Hunt #1 will be a Hog/Goose combo hunt with the gathering to start on Friday, January 27, 2012. We will hog hunt that night if the Warriors can get there in time, goose hunt the next morning and then hog hunt again Saturday night. We will most likely camp on Friday and Saturday night but will offer a hotel to any soldier that needs one. There will be 5 warriors per hunt.

We will cook all the meals at camp and have one heck of a great time. All helpers for this event should bring a bow (and a target) to shoot during the middle of the day.  Dang this is going to be fun!!!!

Hunt #2 will be a hog/turkey combo in March, 2012. 

The gifts for the warriors are rolling in and includes a custom bow, a dozen arrows, duck calls, turkey calls, a custom knife and I just got word that the Macon Delta Waterfowl chapter is going to help as well.

Thank you very much to all of you that have offered to help on this project. All of you are awesome folks and I can't wait to meet you!

I will post a "needs" post soon.  If you have called, emailed or contacted me via PM offering to help, I will get back to you asap- I promise. I just wanted to see what the needs of these guys would be first.

For those that have asked, my address is:

Jerry Russell
1118 Pates Creek Road
Stockbridge, GA 30281

More info to follow.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Oct 25, 2011)

Jerry, I'm coming up on my college graduation so I really can't afford to donate, but assuming whatever job I can find after graduation will allow, I would be interested in helping with the event. I know I'm not part of the traditional gang but turkey hunting is my passion and I can call/guide for these hunters on the turkey hunt if need be. Thanks for what you're doing, there really needs to be a lot more folks thanking the soldiers coming home.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 25, 2011)

Down right amazing.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Great work to Jerry and all invoved!!

 I have ordered up all the parts needed for the longbow including the string. When my friend Barry out in South Dakota found out the bowstring was for the Wounded Warrior project, he donated the string for the bow! Thanks Barry! 

I will be starting work on the bow soon and I will let you know the final weight of the bow, so we can get those arrows matched to the bow.

Thanks for donating the arrows Jonathan!


----------



## gurn (Oct 25, 2011)

Jerry I gotah bunch 30/35 aready stained shafts and ah like new 35# Martin stick longbow that I can pitch in.
If that helps.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 25, 2011)

gurn said:


> Jerry I gotah bunch 30/35 aready stained shafts and ah like new 35# Martin stick longbow that I can pitch in.
> If that helps.



Yes Gurn that would help. That would help a TON!. Dang boys the trad gang is just awesome. Oh and just to let everyone know, it is not just the Georgia boys that are making this possible. so far Georgia, Washington, Wisconsin, Michigan and N. Dakota have helped out. I sure hope I didn't forget a state....

Thank you all so very much.


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 25, 2011)

Guys this is truly an amazing thing! I have done some work with these fellas and let me tell you. The honor is just being able to hang around them.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Oct 26, 2011)

Jerry,beside running the goose hunt, I will donate $250.00 to sponser 2 hunters. I will call you when I get out of my tree stand. Just got your voicemaiL.
Larry


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 26, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Jerry,beside running the goose hunt, I will donate $250.00 to sponser 2 hunters. I will call you when I get out of my tree stand. Just got your voicemaiL.
> Larry



I knew you would come through Larry. You always do.  For all you guys that don't know Larry from the waterfowl forum, he and I do a ton of kids waterfowl hunts together every year. 
A first class guys that can ALWAYS be counted on to give more back to the shooting sports than he ever took out.

Way to go buddy.


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 26, 2011)

Jerry , I will be in Africa on mission work Jan and Feb. but will sponsor one Warrior. Just pm me when you need a check.
God Bless


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 26, 2011)

Blueridge said:


> Jerry , I will be in Africa on mission work Jan and Feb. but will sponsor one Warrior. Just pm me when you need a check.
> God Bless



Thank you so very much.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 26, 2011)

A quick update...

Here is a gift donated to the event by a great friend of mine from the waterfowl forum- Scotty Hardison. This guy can make ANYTHING and is one of the most talented artist I have ever known.

This is a custom made aluminum turkey call. Thanks Scotty!


----------



## Scottyhardison (Oct 26, 2011)

Jerry count on Gannon and I for any of the goose hunts for these guys. Setting up, retreiving, guiding, whatever's needed. I think these guys would enjoy watching our two thugs in action.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 27, 2011)

To assist everyone with planning, here is a copy of the hunt offer that was sent to the folks at Wounded Warrior.  They have responded that all of this should be accepted and nailed down soon.

Hey Joe, 

Here is what we have to offer. First let me say that this is a group effort and will be an event to remember. The traditional archery community in several states has come together to honor these American Heroes. We want to offer two hunts right now with more to follow. We can host 5 Warriors for each hunt. 

Hunt #1
Hog and field goose hunt combo.

Arrive on Friday, January 27, 2012. Hopefully around noon. That afternoon we will get acquainted with the guides and move to the stands/blinds for a hog hunt. The warriors may use any weapon that they choose- from archery to firearms of any kind. Guns can be provided if needed.

Saturday- January 28, 2012 The morning hunt will be a guided field goose hunt. This hunt will be a blast and the warriors will get to see some awesome retrievers work as well. 

Mid-day we will return to camp for an awesome cookout with the volunteers and a giveaway of some special gifts to our heroes.

Afternoon- Back to the stands for another hog hunt!

Sunday, January 29, 2012- Breakfast and a quick hog hunt for the guys who want it. We will gather again for our goodbyes. 

Hunt #2
Hog and Turkey combo hunt. 

Arrive on Friday, March 30, 2012. Hopefully around noon. That afternoon we will get acquainted with the guides and move to the stands/blinds for a hog hunt. The warriors may use any weapon that they choose- from archery to firearms of any kind. Guns can be provided if needed. 

Saturday- March 31, 2012 The morning hunt will be a guided turkey hunt. 

Mid-day we will return to camp for an awesome cookout with the volunteers and a giveaway of some special gifts to our heroes. 

Afternoon- Warriors choice- Hog hunt or turkey hunt. 

Sunday, April 1, 2012- Breakfast and a quick turkey hunting.  We will gather again for our goodbyes. 

Note: Families are very welcome but the camping is a typical deer camp setting. A hotel room will be offered to the warriors that need them. All food will be supplied for the entire event. These Warriors need only bring a hunting license (including waterfowl stamp) clothing and a sleeping bag. All types of guns can be provided if needed. Just let me know in advance. If license cost are an issue please let me know and we will try to assist with this as well.     

We are prepared to provide a memorable hunt for any warrior regardless of any physical limitation they may be dealing with. I would need to know what to prepare for to assist with planning. 

There will be a gathering at noon on Saturday of both hunts for food, fellowship and a little shooting by these traditional archers. Many of the wonderful folks are veterans and have begged me to help with the event. They are just simply some awesome folks to be around!  

Thank you for letting us host this event for these folks that have given so much to our country. 

Please let me know if you need additional information. 

Jerry Russell


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Blueridge (Oct 27, 2011)

Lookin good!!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 31, 2011)

Just an quick update on what has turned into one of the most awesome events that I have ever been associated with. 

I can't begin to tell you all how proud I am of the traditional bowhunting community for coming through so wonderfully in support of these American Heroes. I can't list everything here that has been donated but let me hit some of the larger items.
Custom Longbow- Longbow Dave
Longbow with arrow shafts- Gurn
Custom made knife- Uncle of Troy Butler
7 custom turkey calls- Ed B. aka "callmaker"
Custom turkey call-hand made aluminum -Scotty Hardison
A dz arrows- Stick-n-string
10 RHHC hats- Rapid fire
Food and cooking crew for the big Saturday gathering- gtfisherman

Financial Sponsorships
Larry Young (plus the goose hunt assistance)
gtfisherman and friends
Troy Butler
Blueridge
I know I have forgotten the donations of some folks because of multiple contact streams but I will post a full list soon.
So far 7 of the 10 sponsorships are taken care of and I have been contacted by countless individuals wanting to help during the actual hunts. I will keep you all informed of the progress and thank you all so very much.
A special thank you to gtfisherman for the early guidance and incredible generosity shown towards this event. You are the man James!

If anyone needs to ship to me my address is:
Jerry Russell
1118 Pates Creek Road
Stockbridge, GA 30281

For anyone wanting to write a sponsorship check- DO NOT write it to me. Make the checks payable to GTBA (Georgia Trophy Bowhunters Association) This is the group that I am land manager for and we will be managing the funds for everything. Anyone wishing to donate can think:
Bowhunting gifts such as tabs gloves quivers, broadheads.
Waterfowl stuff like calls, shells etc.
Turkey hunting stuff or anything for the outdoors in general.

 I am also still looking for  larger ideas/gifts for the first group of warriors. I would like to have one "big" gift for each warrior, if possible.


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 31, 2011)

Jerry- I'm working one a big gift for the guys once I know more I'll send you something. 

That is an awesome list and can't wait to meet our warriors!


----------



## Scottyhardison (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok Jerry here's the goose call for your event. I just finished turning it today.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 3, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> Ok Jerry here's the goose call for your event. I just finished turning it today.



Dang you got some skills Scotty. Those boys are gonna love that.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks great! How's the sound with the aluminum call? bet it's loud!


----------



## Scottyhardison (Nov 3, 2011)

Loud is an understatement, but they can produce a great low moan as well overall crisper sound ecspecially on the high end. I just make the call the guts where provided by Clent Hugh's at Fowl Field Calls, an awesome call maker and a purdy good guy to boot.


----------



## Troy Butler (Nov 4, 2011)

Jerry, the knife is on the way mailed it today at lunch. Troy


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 4, 2011)

Troy Butler said:


> Jerry, the knife is on the way mailed it today at lunch. Troy



You da man Troy.  I can't wait to see it. 


Hey, give me a call about us going on a duck hunt when you get a chance.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 7, 2011)

A quick update on some of the gift that have arrived for the hunts...

The custom aluminum call was given by Scotty Hardison along with a great turkey call.

The beautiful knife was donated by Marvin D. Poole with an assist from Troy Butler.

The 7 turkey call were donated by Gobblers End Turkey Calls with an assist from longbowdave.

I also had the great honor of assisting with a great Wounded Warriors hunt this weekend. 15 warriors were there and let me tell you flat out, by God and right here- if you want to do something that warms your heart, and I mean REALLY makes you feel like you spent a great day doing something worthwhile, find one of these hunts and help out. It was a GREAT day for me and Luke and my buddies at the Mid-Georgia Retriever Club. We supplied the 8 retrievers for the pheasant shoot.  Thank God for our service men and women.

I am really looking forward to the Red Hat sponsored hunts. Thank you all again for all you have done thus far.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks good so far Jerry! The last of the misc. parts showed up for the WW longbow while I was hunting, should be starting the bow in a day or two!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Got a good start on the longbow today! Should be gluing it up tomorrow! 

I'd get more done if I would stay out of the woods!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Jerry, The Wounded Warriors Longbow is complete! The Riser is a new color scheme of Dessert Camo and I slid a piece of Walnut in the center.

 64" Amo
 50# @ 28"
 Walnut and Dessert Camo Riser
 Brown Glass
 Triple, Hard Maple Laminations

My dear ol' 80 year old Mom helped out by sewing up the fine fleece bow sock, complete with the American Flag!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gybXO3ODFo

and a couple of still pics.....


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 18, 2011)

Daaaaaannnng that is awesome. Thank you so much for all your hard work on this project. I owe you BIG TIME.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Glad you like it Jerry. Just glad to have the oppurtunity to get the bow in the hands of the deserving Vets! I Hope it finds a good home with someone who loves the outdoors and archery as much as we all do.  You don't owe me a thing, just take lots of pictures at the hunts, and post them up for all of us to see. 

 Just packing up the Dodge Lodge again for tomorrows gun season opener, My boy is pumped about going. I will get the bow packed up and shipped to you some time next week!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 20, 2011)

Like always...Ya  build a nice bow Dave...


----------



## CallMaker (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice looking bow there Dave. You done yourself proud.

Ed


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 22, 2011)

OK Guys,

I am trying up all the loose ends on this project and would like to have everything nailed down by mid-December so as to have some uh-oh reaction time. 
Here is where we stand:

I have 9 of the 10 hunters sponsored thus far. 
3 (maybe 4) of the larger gifts have been pledged (need 5) and many smaller ones have arrived to give the hunters. The pigs are thick and the bean fields are being cut now so the planned goose hunt will be off the charts. I am working with GTfisherman on a food plan. 

If anyone has pledged a sponsorship or gifts I would like to get them by mid-December if possible. If this is a problem just let me know and all will be just fine.

Remember! All checks should be made payable to GTBA.

Thanks again for all that you guys have done for our Wounded Warriors. All of you should be proud of what you have done.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Jerry,

 Just building the shipping tube so I can get the bow in the mail to you.

 I sent an Email to the folks at 3Rivers Archery tonight, maybe they will be willing to donate something to the cause. I'll let you know what they say???


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Jerry the bow was mailed to you today, ought to be 68" rain gutter on your doorstep by Monday or Tuesday.


 I also included two  1.6 inch Military Coins to add to the gift table for the hunters. Got em' rubber banded to the bow in an envelope. Just a little something I threw in to sweeten the pot!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 2, 2011)

I took a little time to build this quiver this week for the Wounded Warriors. I will get it in the mail to you next week Jerry, when I get back from playing in the snow!


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 2, 2011)

Dang Dave. You are a true American. Thank you so much. 

 Why don't you pack up that truck and come on down and shoot some pigs? You have earned you a hunt for sure brother! Good luck on your snow hunt.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Glad to do it for a great cause Jerry! Just show those Veterans a great time on the hunts. I know it will be an emotional and fun day for all. Can't wait to see pictures from the event.


----------



## CallMaker (Dec 2, 2011)

You are a man of many talents Dave. Good show!!!


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 17, 2011)

A litle update. on the WW hunt. We are moving right along with the plans for the hunt. We are building a new hog camp on one of the hog properties that I manage. We will be having power run to the camp building and are gerally sprucing things up. The hogs are just standing there waiting on these guys to show up and we are getting some bruisers on camera. We have one crazy looking boar on that lease that is solid red with a one inch black ring around his middle. Sort of like a reverse oreo. Think I will offer a bounty on him to the lucky warrior that takes him.
The gifts from you guys continue to roll in including the two bows from Longbowdave and gurn. A beautiful hand made quiver also from Dave and a dozen awesome arrows from stick-n-string. These patriotic arrows have then Wounded Warrior logo on them.

Thanks again guys for all you have done. After Christmas I will be calling on some of you boys for the things you have pledged. I am so excited get this hunt going!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 17, 2011)

Man oh man that's neat or cool beans. God bless all of ya'll. Mike


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Awsome job on the arrows Jonathan! That just about says it all!


----------



## CallMaker (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the update. There are some neat things for the hunters. Nice looking bows and arrows along with a cool quiver to put some arrows in.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 4, 2012)

Update!
Putting the final things together for our Warrior hunt on January 27-28. I am so looking forward to this gathering. I spoke with one of the Warriors yesterday. He is so excited about the hunt and said "thank you" to me about 100 times. I told him that he had it all backwards and that he should not be thanking me.  I explained all the efforts of you guys and he said to please tell you all how grateful he is.
He and his buddy are coming. One was injured in Iraq and the other in Afghanistan. He said that he has been in rehab for such a long time and "I just want to go home." Both will be shooting crossbows.

This will be the hunt of the year for me and my son Luke.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Awsome work Jerry! That first hunt is coming up fast.


----------



## CallMaker (Jan 4, 2012)

Good job Jerry. Sounds like things are progressing well. My best and good luck to the Warriors.

Ed


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 9, 2012)

Look what is just standing there waiting on those Warriors to show up... and believe it or not I accidently deleted the pictures from my best two cameras. Lordy they are gonna have some good fun.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 9, 2012)

man that old sow is fat,if they get it you can put the little ones that havent been born yet on some sticks and roast them,,mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## whossbows (Jan 9, 2012)

you are a good man jerry


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 9, 2012)

whossbows said:


> man that old sow is fat,if they get it you can put the little ones that havent been born yet on some sticks and roast them,,mmmmmmmmmmmm



Yes she is a fatty and yes she dropped that litter. Cute little buggers they are. They look like little orange beer cans running around. I can sit for hours watching those babby piggys wrestling around. They LOVE to bite each other.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jerry how many warriors have you got signed up for the first hunt?


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 10, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> Jerry how many warriors have you got signed up for the first hunt?



Dave,
I have 3 right now out of Fort Benning and 2 on stand-by. I was going to have 5 but the pigs just have not moved back on to one of my larger tracts that I guide on in big numbers just yet. This normally happens right about now. I have 2 on hold for this trip out of Florida if the pigs reach a number that I feel will guarantee their success.  My goal is the hog hunt of a lifetime for these guys and I am absolutely determined to make that happen. 

The second wave of Warriors will come in March for hogs and I have some plans brewing for a Warrior bowfishing extravaganza in the near future....stay tuned.


----------



## LONGTOM (Jan 11, 2012)

Jerry, how many warriors do you have for the hog, turkey hunt and do you know their branch of service? Do you still need sponsers?


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 11, 2012)

LONGTOM said:


> Jerry, how many warriors do you have for the hog, turkey hunt and do you know their branch of service? Do you still need sponsers?



I have 5 planned and that is good because I just picked up a huge track of land loaded in turkeys. I do not know their branch of service for the second hunt yet. If all the pledges arrive, I only have two sponsorship spots left. 

I may need some very experienced turkey guides for that second hunt. Depending on the needs of the Warriors, I may also need a couple of bad boy buggies or golf carts. These properties have great roads and trails but it is big country.


----------



## LONGTOM (Jan 11, 2012)

Jerry, I will sponser one of the turkey hunters. could you pm me your ph number I might be able to line up a good guide/caller.Where do I send the check?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 19, 2012)

LONGTOM said:


> Jerry, I will sponser one of the turkey hunters. could you pm me your ph number I might be able to line up a good guide/caller.Where do I send the check?



Way to go LONGTOM! The Vets will be thankful for your gifts!

 1 Week to go til hunt number one???


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 19, 2012)

How are you going to determine who gets what? As far as the gifts go?


----------



## gurn (Jan 20, 2012)

Jerry I have ah scoped X bow thats sighted in but never kilt anything with it. I'd like ta keep it but would gladly loan it for the hunts this year as long as needed. I could pick it up when we come south this year. If it's lost or broke it wouldnt hunt me in the least. Just say the word and it will be in the mail with bolts and new broadheads.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like we are good for weapons Gurn. I keep a pretty extensive assortment of weaponry for my hunters from stick bows to long range predator rigs for loan out. We have a ton of kids that hunt with us so I stay ready for them.
My hunters are coming in on Friday and I have not been this excited to host hunters since those wild Michigan boys came stormin through the South last summer.  We have been going crazy trying to get our camp moved in time. Looks like we are going to pull it off. 
1. Cleared the area
2. Moved the camp building with a wrecker
3. Called second wrecker to drag first wrecker out of mud
4. Set building
5. Built deck
6. Built roof for the deck
7. Built indoor and outdoor kitchen areas
8. Established power to camp (thank you Central Georgia EMC for the rush order)
Hog Camp is established!

A huge thank you to my two hunting buddies that helped to get this thing together. They both worked their tails off on this project. Both are Army past and present so they were excited to be a part of it all and both will guide for the hunt.
We have really got the hogs pegged and I fully expect some off the charts hog action for the Warriors.

Come on Friday the 27th!


----------



## gurn (Jan 20, 2012)

Man you have been workin yer hindend off.
Those boys and you are really gonna take home some memories. 
Dont think the critters are gonna like it none.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Looking Great Jerry! What a hunt it will be!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Best of luck to Jerry and all the those helping out with the Wounded Warriors Hunt tomorrow!

 I hope there's lot's of pictures taken at the event!


----------



## CallMaker (Jan 26, 2012)

My thanks to all that are helping on this hunt. Hope everyone has a great time.

Ed


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 26, 2012)

Well the warriors will be here in the morning. I took the day off from the fire department and all I can say is I am as about as excited as a man can be. I feel like I am going on the hunt of a lifetime. 

I thought my son Luke was going to miss the entire hunt because of a wrestling tournament. He has been so bummed out over this. Well, looks like he is going to make it after all. He just so happened to fracture his jaw in a match (he still won) last week so he is going to be there. He REALLY wanted to guide one of his hero's this weekend and there is nothing that could stop him. Kind of proud of that boy, I am.
I will be there at daylight in the morning and I am not coming out of those woods until there is a stack of hogs and geese in front of that American flag. 
God bless America and everyone of you that made this hunt possible. Look for a  video and report in 3-4 days...if the pigs don't eat me.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 26, 2012)

God Bless these heros  and this hunt!  May the successes be great and the problems few, and may they feel our gratitude for their service to us all!


----------



## CallMaker (Jan 26, 2012)

WE will be looking forward the the hunt report.

Ed


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 26, 2012)

See you Saturday Jerry!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 26, 2012)

pine nut said:


> God Bless these heros  and this hunt!  May the successes be great and the problems few, and may they feel our gratitude for their service to us all!



 X2, That says it all!


----------



## gurn (Jan 27, 2012)

pine nut said:


> God Bless these heros  and this hunt!  May the successes be great and the problems few, and may they feel our gratitude for their service to us all!



Amen!!


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 28, 2012)

*Update!!!*

Met up with Jerry and the Warriors today. 

Guys let me tell you. This is a special group. I'm missing a name from the Warriors (simply because my addled mind can't hold things long) But Sgt Bill, Capt Mike and Sgt ??? were having a blast! They killed geese this morning and the latest update from a few minutes ago was that 1 hog had been missed and one shot tonight. They're still at it. 

I told a friend after leaving Jerry's camp today that the only thing I could say was that I was humbled. Humbled to be allowed to hang out with these guys. Humbled to be able to serve them in any small way. Humbled that they would want to share their stories and experiences with me. Humbled that Jerry would accept my assistance to be a part of this great event and to help represent this fine group. 

Jerry has some more and better pics than me. I forgot my camera and just had my Iphone.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the sneek preview of the hunt GT!


----------



## CallMaker (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the pix.

Ed


----------



## gurn (Jan 29, 2012)

Man cant wait ta hear the whole story!!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 29, 2012)

:
Awesome!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 29, 2012)

mIkE


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 29, 2012)

I heard from Jerry earlier today that there were two less pigs walking this earth...


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 29, 2012)

We made it home from what was without a doubt one of the most fun hunting weekends of my life. I have slept 6 hours since Friday and I am just to tired to type. I promise I will post a full write up tomorrow along with a neat video. Boys, we had one awesome time. Got to get some sleep after all the trackin, skining, eatin BBQ and smiling.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Amazing job Jerry, get some rest. Looking forward to the story!


----------



## LONGTOM (Jan 30, 2012)

Jerry, when you recover I need to talk to you about the turkey,hog hunt. I have you a really good call maker/ turkey caller lined up if you need him. Need some details so we can lock him in. Did you get the check?


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, we are home and I have to say this was one of the most rewarding hunting experiences of my life. The Warriors,  Michael, Greg and Bill were just about the most awesome people you could ever hope to meet. They had never been on a real goose hunt and 2 of the 3 had never chased hogs.  We started out with a hog hunt on Friday night and all indications from checking our trail cams had me believing we would take 3 hogs the first night. All hunters had hogs on them that night including three monster boars at point blank range for my hunter but the shots just did not come as they were very spooky. Luke's hunter, Michael passed on some small pigs but got to watch a neat show as 10 hogs fed around them at 10 yards and had even rubbed their bodies against their ladder stand. 
The next morning had us heading north to Henry County for a goose hunt. A good buddy had already set out a huge decoy spread when we arrived along with 8 layout blinds. That is a TON of work. Daylight had a lot of birds around us but it was a day where we had competition from 100 plus birds on an adjoining farm pond. As the morning rocked on we were treated with a beautiful sunrise and several flights of sand hill cranes. These guys were happy just being there and watching my lab Rocko go from blind to blind trying to con everyone out of a honey bun. I knew we had a lunch that would soon arrive back at hog camp provided by James (gtfisherman) and time was running short.  I just started praying for one good solid flock of honkers to give us that classic approach. Suddenly, there they were and when they locked on the decoys I knew I was about to make some new waterfowl hunters. The call went out "take-em" and the heavy geese crumpled. What an awesome moment that was.
Back at camp we feasted on BBQ, slaw, beans and brownies and then just hung out with James and Scotty Hardison for a couple of hours. Scotty, you may remember made the custom aluminum turkey and goose calls for the guys. The bows soon came out and we had some fun watching these guys shoot their first traditional arrows. They were coached buy my son Luke and were soon pounding that target. We handed out some of the great gifts that had been supplied by many of you and the guys were just overwhelmed.
They could not stop talking about that goose hunt but I was focused on the hogs. I told them we were going in to the stands and we were not coming out without three pigs!  Jim was guiding Bill and they dropped a $5 bet with me and Greg on the first hog back to camp. We took the bet and hit the woods.  About an hour before dark Jim and Bill had had a string of 6 hogs cross a creek and offer a shot. Bill was shooting a gun sighted in for 150 yards and the point blank shot he was offered went high. Later that evening, they were circled by a coyote and had two big bucks walk by at 25 yards.
My hunter, Greg, climbed into his stand and we crossed our fingers as I knew a giant boar of 250 plus pounds was coming by this stand most nights at 8-9PM and a groups of smaller pigs were coming at about 6-ish. Right on cue the big boar came rolling down the creek but a swirling wind gave us away. The big guy stopped at 40-50 yards and decided he should back track. About this time I got a text from Luke that his hunter, Michael, had shot a good hog. The pressure was on but I told Greg that I would stay in that tree all night if we needed to get his hog.  We would have to wait until right at 10 PM. I could hear the familiar sound of hogs rolling towards us in the pitch black night and lit the scene with a red light. The hogs appeared and Greg made an awesome shot. We raced back to camp to claim our big $5 grand prize!
Luke reported that they had seen nothing early but as it got dark they had a mob of hogs roll in including 10 young pigs, a big sow with two big boars in tow. Michael was using a 45 and made a shot that caused all the pigs to explode in every direction. Luke blood trailed the hog through the thick privet but lost the track when the hog hit a woods road. We decided to let it lay till the morning. At daylight we took up the trail and I will have to say that I am proud of the tracking job that we put on that hog. We lost blood dozens of times and the hog would go 20-70 yards without a drop of blood on the ground. Just when I thought it was over, Luke found a single small drop of blood 60 yards up a ridge and the hog lay just 40 yards further up the trail. All told that hog had traveled about 400 yards. 
There were lots of smiles as we returned to camp with that warriors first hog ever.
Michael, Bill and Greg asked that I please convey how thankful they were for all of you who helped to make this hunt possible for them. They must have said thank you to us about a hundred times. I tried as hard as I could to make them understand where the thanks really belonged. 
An interesting footnote to this hunt came on the ride home. This is the first time I had ever turned Luke loose fully as a guide for one of our hunters. He made me proud and handled himself in a mature and hardworking fashion. That boy was slap dead tired. I was proud of him and knew he was saving his money for a new gun.  When I offered him some money for working so hard for these great men, he just stared for a moment and said “no way dad. This was the hunt of a lifetime for me”.  I just had to smile and thought to myself that nothing could be more true.
Thank you to all that helped to make this event possible. I wish you all could have been there with us.

Here is the video. Please excuse the poor quality, I only had a little while to edit the thing.  I hope I listed it the right way here. I have never used Photobucket. Let it fully buffer before watching. I hope you enjoy it.


http://s1265.photobucket.com/albums...iew&current=WoundedWarriorHogandGoosehunt.mp4


----------



## Al33 (Jan 31, 2012)

What a great thing you have done Jerry leading this charge!!! No doubt you are extremely proud of Luke and rightfully so. Loved reading all about the hunts and the video. Well done sir, well done!!!


----------



## LONGTOM (Jan 31, 2012)

Many thanks to the warriors ! And thanks for people like you and your fine young son.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Jerry that was an Awsome hunt, story telling, and topped off by a great video too! I'm sure I'll watch that video a few times!

 Your teaching Luke right!


----------



## gurn (Jan 31, 2012)

That sure looks like ah great time was had by all.
Thanks ta all that helped out. The video was great!!


----------



## alfirefighter303 (Jan 31, 2012)

*thanks everyone*

I was one of the lucky soldiers blessed with the hunt this weekend. I can not say thank you enough. We get alot of credit as wounded warriors. to be honest it doesent take a whole lot of skill to get wounded.. lol but to be honest it takes more american spirit to do what yall have done.. Jerry and his bunch were outstanding..they made sure we was entertained for sure.. We showed up friday not knowing what to expect. What we found was friends, friends who went completly out of their way to show us a good time.. in talking to our new friends they explained  about all the good hearted people who picthed in out of the goodness of their hearts to help with this venture..        
    Words can not express my gratitude . I retired from the military yesterday. I cant think of a better way to end my military career. again thank you traditional bow hunters. i hope to see you  at the range thanks to jerry, jim and luke. exactly what i needed . another obsession.


----------



## alfirefighter303 (Jan 31, 2012)

oh yes and thank you scotty( your somekind of talented) and larry young for a awesome hunt , and also james and his family, you told me you always wanted to serve. well everyone serves in one way or another.. weahter it be by voting, saying a little prayer for the troops , or just looking at the american flag and getting goose bumps for seeing what it stands for..  i just ask the next time you see a service member and their family , thank the spouse. they have suffered more than we can ever imagine..


----------



## Al33 (Jan 31, 2012)

alfirefighter303 said:


> I retired from the military yesterday. I cant think of a better way to end my military career. again thank you traditional bow hunters. i hope to see you  at the range thanks to jerry, jim and luke. exactly what i needed . another obsession.



Congrat's on the retirement!! Now you don't have any excuses for not coming to some of our shoots.

Just wondering if this boar is one in the same. Both have the black dot on the  rear ham.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 31, 2012)

alfirefighter303 said:


> oh yes and thank you scotty( your somekind of talented) and larry young for a awesome hunt , and also james and his family, you told me you always wanted to serve. well everyone serves in one way or another.. weahter it be by voting, saying a little prayer for the troops , or just looking at the american flag and getting goose bumps for seeing what it stands for..  i just ask the next time you see a service member and their family , thank the spouse. they have suffered more than we can ever imagine..



Brother- May God bless you in this next stage of your life. I hope He gives us another chance to share a meal if nothing else. Meeting you 3 was a blessing. You always have a place to deer hunt, fish, and run rabbits anytime you want to. 

Jerry- That doesn't surprise me about Luke. Your son is a fine young man. The boy can shoot too...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 1, 2012)

303,

 Welcome to the forum and Enjoy the retirement from the Military! Thank You for your service!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 1, 2012)

THANKS GUYS FOR YOUR SERVICE. Well done Jerry. mike


----------



## pwc4no1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Jerry, I just wanted to say thankyou to you, Jim, Larry and Luke for the best time I have had afield in a long time. The hunt was great and the memories will last forever. I also would like to say thanks to everyone who contributed to the hunt and provided the wonderful gifts. I hope to someday be able to return the favor to you. My wife may not be happy though because you have now given me to new passions; waterfowl hunting and I want a traditional bow. I had never done either but now thats all I think about. I am currently trying to find some property near my home to try out both. Again, Thankyou; it is because of people like you that makes what we do feel appreciated and understood. I hope who ever gets to go with you on the next one has the same experiences. Thank you and God Bless all of you.
SFC Bill Clements


----------



## pwc4no1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Jerry, I also wanted to say good luck with the guide service; Russelloutdoorguides. When you get up and going full time, give me a shout. I would like to bring a few people to include my son for the experience.


----------



## CallMaker (Feb 7, 2012)

Great story and video. Kudos to Jerry and all the people that made this hunt possible.

Ed


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 7, 2012)

pwc4no1 said:


> Jerry, I just wanted to say thankyou to you, Jim, Larry and Luke for the best time I have had afield in a long time. The hunt was great and the memories will last forever. I also would like to say thanks to everyone who contributed to the hunt and provided the wonderful gifts. I hope to someday be able to return the favor to you. My wife may not be happy though because you have now given me to new passions; waterfowl hunting and I want a traditional bow. I had never done either but now thats all I think about. I am currently trying to find some property near my home to try out both. Again, Thankyou; it is because of people like you that makes what we do feel appreciated and understood. I hope who ever gets to go with you on the next one has the same experiences. Thank you and God Bless all of you.
> SFC Bill Clements



Bill,
You are so very welcome. I was being completely honest when I told you guys that the hunt was as much fun for us as it was you you guys. I look forward to hunting with you again and meeting your son. I will put him on a big old porker for sure.

I cant wait to hear more of your Middle East bathroom stories....

Please stay in touch.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 8, 2012)

pwc4no1 said:


> Jerry, I just wanted to say thankyou to you, Jim, Larry and Luke for the best time I have had afield in a long time. The hunt was great and the memories will last forever. I also would like to say thanks to everyone who contributed to the hunt and provided the wonderful gifts. I hope to someday be able to return the favor to you. My wife may not be happy though because you have now given me to new passions; waterfowl hunting and I want a traditional bow. I had never done either but now thats all I think about. I am currently trying to find some property near my home to try out both. Again, Thankyou; it is because of people like you that makes what we do feel appreciated and understood. I hope who ever gets to go with you on the next one has the same experiences. Thank you and God Bless all of you.
> SFC Bill Clements



Welcome to the forum and THANKS FOR YOUR SERVICE!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Jerry,

Is part two of the WW Hunt coming up this month?


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 1, 2012)

Jerry,
Thank you for putting this hunt together for these fine men. To Michael, Greg & Bill.......Thank you to you and your families for your service! Hope to meet you at one of the shoots.


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 1, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> Hey Jerry,
> 
> Is part two of the WW Hunt coming up this month?



Part two was moved to the weekend of April 21. I have been in touch with the W.W. Project folks and they are lining up our warriors. We are sure looking forward to it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 1, 2012)

Sure have enjoyed this thread Jerry!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm sure you will show the next group another great time Jerry! Can't wait to see the pictures, hogs and turkey, what a combination!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Good luck with the hunt this weekend Jerry! Can't wait to read about the second hunt! 

Dave


----------

